# Micro-dermal implant removal whilst pregnant?



## MummyTinks

Hi Ladies

Im just over 12w pregnant and I have two micro-dermal implant in my left hip.. I ouvbiously want them removed before my belly starts stretching big time and they rip out?

Just wondering if anyone else has had micro-dermals and had them removed whilst pregnant, I know its gonna be quite painful..just wondering what the risks are.. I really dont want to harm baby.. :nope:

TIA x


----------



## MummyTinks

https://www.alternativelook.net/microdermal-implants/

Link to some info.. just incasea nyone doesnt know what im talking about :blush:


----------



## jemmie1994

i dont know what risks are for implants, i had my tragus piercing done at 7 weeks (without realising shouldnt get piercings when pregnant) i went back to speak to the guy he said only reason why is because of a tiny risk of getting hepatitus which could harm baby i think as long as where you get them removed is clean and follows all rules you should be fine! but obv piercings arent same as implants so should probs talk to someone who knows about that kinda thing


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I had my hips done. They're not that painful to remove dont worry!!
Just make sure everything is clean etc.. They say no piercings/tattoo's when pregnant because of Hepatitis, Toxic Shock Syndrome (TSS), Risk of contracting HIV, etc.. 
But removal should be fine.. You have to get the contraceptive implant removed if you get pregnant so I see no problems with a little piece of metal?
Ask your doctor if you're really worried 
xx


----------



## Ashleii15

I think the baby should be fine,
just the stress and pain that you go through that might affect the baby at all.
When you do get them removed, just tell them that you are pregnant so that they can take the precautions they need to.
Good luck.


----------



## MummyTinks

:hugs: Thanks ladies!


Just a bit paranoid, deliberately left it untill i was over 12weeks so if it does hurt bad and whatever it doesnt cause a miscarriage.

Going to start calling round piercing places tommorow and see if i can get them removed ASAP.

The guy who put them in 18mos ago has moved outta the area now.. or id go back to him


----------



## dreabae

jemmie1994 said:


> i dont know what risks are for implants, i had my tragus piercing done at 7 weeks (without realising shouldnt get piercings when pregnant)* i went back to speak to the guy he said only reason why is because of a tiny risk of getting hepatitus which could harm baby i think as long as where you get them removed is clean and follows all rules you should be fine!* but obv piercings arent same as implants so should probs talk to someone who knows about that kinda thing

Thats not the only reason. The reason is because since you are pregnant all of your body needs to be focused on whats growning inside you and if you do any type of body mod they focus on that more because its a threat so they try and heal that instead of nurturing the baby. And if it got infected could be 10 times worse for the baby.


----------



## jemmie1994

yeah that's a good point didnt think of it like that, luckily everything turned out okay


----------



## MummyTinks

dreabae said:


> jemmie1994 said:
> 
> 
> i dont know what risks are for implants, i had my tragus piercing done at 7 weeks (without realising shouldnt get piercings when pregnant)* i went back to speak to the guy he said only reason why is because of a tiny risk of getting hepatitus which could harm baby i think as long as where you get them removed is clean and follows all rules you should be fine!* but obv piercings arent same as implants so should probs talk to someone who knows about that kinda thing
> 
> Thats not the only reason. The reason is because since you are pregnant all of your body needs to be focused on whats growning inside you and if you do any type of body mod they focus on that more because its a threat so they try and heal that instead of nurturing the baby. And if it got infected could be 10 times worse for the baby.Click to expand...


Aaah didnt even think of it like that :nope: Oooh dear! Gonna speak to my doctor today.. just dont know what to do for the best, leave them in or take them out...


----------



## pixeldust

Sorry to bust in as I'm not a teen mum... but I had a microdermal removed from my temple a few months ago (pre pregnancy). I was expecting a gaping wound and slow healing, but it scabbed over straight away and then healed within a week (without even leaving a scar). I'd say as long as you get them removed professionally and ensure you use an antibiotic cream on the wounds they should be fine. Leaving them to reject over time is going to cause more problems than having them properly removed early on.


----------

